
MacOS X is an Unsuitable Platform for Web Development - niyazpk
http://teddziuba.com/2011/03/osx-unsuitable-web-development.html
======
jacknagel
Troll. Nothing to see here.

Edit:

> I am simply trying to develop an application, is there a good reason why I
> am compiling libxml2 and all of its dependencies?

I'm pretty sure that libxml2 has no dependencies other than the standard C
library.

~~~
sc68cal
Agreed. Legendary troll.

 _OS X and Linux have different kernels, which means different I/O & process
schedulers, different file systems, and a whole host of other implementation
details that you'll write off as having been abstracted away until you have
your first serious encounter_

1) What does this have to do with web development? A web developer delegates
those kinds of details to a web server.

2) This is a non-issue for most applications, thanks to the magic of POSIX.
(results may vary)

2) Last time I checked, web development didn't involve intimate knowledge of
POSIX implementation details on different UNIX and UNIX-like systems. There
are libraries for that.

 _Ted Dziuba - Full-Stack Web Programming_

Oh now it makes sense. Someone is trying to differentiate themselves. Pass.

------
rawsyntax
If you don't like Mac don't use it. I find it to be a good dev platform,
however I run prod on ubuntu and am familiar with using ubuntu too. I wouldn't
expect my MacBook to solve deployment / sysadmin issues for me.

------
tobylane
Apparently when you code a website on Mac, it matters that Linux has a
different process scheduler. PHP rises above all of this, code where you are
productive, which for many people is Mac where you have Textmate and others.

I would like an official command line package manager, but I fear the iOS-
ifcation will make it impossible to add without being contradictory.

